# BRIDGEPORT VERTICAL MILLING MACHINE - $2,000 (MAYSVILLE, KY)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 6, 2020)

BRIDGEPORT VERTICAL MILLING MACHINE - tools - by owner - sale
					

VERTICAL MILLING MACHINE 1 1/2 HP, 42" TABLE, VARIABLE SPEED, 5" MACHINE VISE, TABLE CLAMPING SET,...



					cincinnati.craigslist.org


----------

